
Modern Monetary Theory Survey - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.igmchicago.org/surveys/modern-monetary-theory
======
howard941
"Question A: Countries that borrow in their own currency should not worry
about government deficits because they can always create money to finance
their debt."

What's surprising is how much self-reported confidence the majority of the
Chicago school-style respondents had in their disagreement with the straw man
question posed.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Wikipedia says IGM Panel is geographically and ideologically diverse and are a
good sample of the leading economists in the nation. The reason you see the
diversity in confidence is because it is represented by a diverse variety of
economic schools of thought.

